# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  We spent 2 days in Grand Case during our recent trip to St. Barts staying at Le Petit Hotel. My impression is that, although it seems shabbier than I remember, the dining there is still wonderful. We

## JoshA

We spent 2 days in Grand Case during our recent trip to St. Barts staying at Le Petit Hotel. My impression is that, although it seems shabbier than I remember, the dining there is still wonderful. We had great meals at L'Estaminet and L'Escapade - both, in my opinion, better than what we experienced in St. Barts for about the same price. We had some rain during this time but the dining and the rainbows partially compensated.

----------


## Theresa

Hi Josh,

We noticed the same thing in November:  Grand Case does seem shabbier.  Like you, we had a wonderful meal at L'Estaminent.  It came highly recommended by Lyliane and Michel of The Gate House.  Everything about it was perfect.

----------


## JoshA

Makes sense, Theresa. They recommended L'Estaminet to us as well. I believe St. Martin/Sint Maarten will be moving toward the COM model like St. Barts but seem headed for disaster. They don't seem to have the organization or political will to turn things around. Places that were open 2 years ago are now boarded up.

----------


## Theresa

Agreed.  Marigot seemed like a ghost town.

----------


## KevinS

> Agreed.  Marigot seemed like a ghost town.



The Dollar to Euro exchange rate is keeping more tourists on the Dutch Side.

----------


## andynap

> Agreed.  Marigot seemed like a ghost town. 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dollar to Euro exchange rate is keeping more tourists on the Dutch Side.



Many articles in the Daily Herald about the euro and it's effect on French St. Martin's lack of tourism and stores closing in Marigot. I can't say I'm happy about that even tho we normally stay in Grand Case.

----------


## andynap

Theresa- where is L'Estaminent? It must be new.

----------


## Jeanette

If you scroll down after using the link below, there is a map of all the Grand Case restaurants.  I don't leave Marigot until midnight, so I may have dinner in Grand Case. 

See you next Tuesday, Andy!  I'll look for the guy with the gas mask.

Grand Case Restaurants

----------


## andynap

> If you scroll down after using the link below, there is a map of all the Grand Case restaurants.  I don't leave Marigot until midnight, so I may have dinner in Grand Case. 
> 
> See you next Tuesday, Andy!  I'll look for the guy with the gas mask.
> 
> Grand Case Restaurants



Thanks- I can't stop laughing because that's the link I always send to people who stay in Grand Case- it never dawned on me to look at it myself.

----------


## Jeanette

I knew that you knew...but, I thought might have forgotten amidst the exuberance of your upcoming trip.  :)

----------

